# Free R/C Clinic at NORCAR!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you new to Radio Controlled racing? 

Have you recently purchased a 1/18th, 1/12th. or 1/10th scale vehicle?

Are you interested in learning how to get the maximum performance out of your radio controlled vehicle? 

If you answered yes to any of the questions above, then NORCAR invites you to a *FREE* “How-To” Clinic!

Northern Ohio’s best R/C drivers will be on hand to answer any questions you may have on a wide range of topics and vehicle’s.


Learn about:

The tips and tricks of building your kit or RTR vehicle to maximize speed and agility
Radio settings to maximize control of your vehicle
How to change your vehicle to meet the ever changing track conditions
Understand the effect of changing caster, camber, and many other tuning options
The above are just a few of the many topics that will be discussed/demonstrated at the “How-To” clinic.

The clinics will be held on:
Wednesday September 21st and
Wednesday December 7th
Doors open at 7pm

We encourage you to bring your vehicle and tools for this hands-on workshop.
:thumbsup:

visit www.norcarracing.com


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump for the clinic!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

First clinic coming up on the 23rd!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*????*

23rd of Sept? :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry Sept 21st.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*How to clinic*

A few years back Goetz and Carbone put on a excellent How To Clinic at the old south gate location. You dont want to miss this clinic.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I know Wayne and I will have our BRP cars on hand to give some tips and tricks on how to get the most performance out of them!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

it would have been nice to have it on the weekend i work 2nd shift during the week


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*How to clinic*

I will bring my BRP, and 1/12 scale , Sign me up for a club membership.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigron said:


> I will bring my BRP, and 1/12 scale , Sign me up for a club membership.


Sounds good!

The track is a road layout.
It will be open for testing


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Dont forget the clinic tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry I will not be able to attend the Free Clinic tonight. I have to go Roller Skating :thumbsup: 

97% in the sauce !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dec 7th is the next free clinic!


----------

